# Vertigo UCCW Skin



## stucker1224 (Sep 7, 2013)

Just launched my newest UCCW skin!

It's based on an idea I had the other day, it's received phenomenal reviews and brilliant feedback.

Hope you guys like it!

Here's the Play Link: http://goo.gl/E4AQTl

If you have any questions, feel free to message me on Google+

Here's my profile: http://goo.gl/iqh4g


----------

